# How can i get started in taxidermy?



## allgamehunter (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm lookin for advice on getting started in taxidermy. me and my dad have tried it with little to no success. I could really use tips from anyone.


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Me and my dad got a set of videos from WASCO. The lady on the video mounted a woodie drake and took you step by step making it easy to learn the process.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

All game...I'm in G.F. as well...I would be glad to help you out...Feel free to call me...Go to my web site www.roughridergamebirds.com to get my digits. Video's, Schools, or Classes(Internships at a shop) are all a good options. Thanks for checking in on the forum!

Rick


----------

